# 2009 Centaur shifters not compatible with QS front Der?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I went to Totalcycling.com to finally order the 2009 Centaur Shifters and right before i order, i saw a note stating that the shifters will not work with the QS front Der. is this really the case?

C-40 i am sure you might have heard this. does that mean i will have to get a non QS front Der for the 2009 Shifters to work?
Also, will the 2009 Centaur be able to shift 3/5 cogs at the time?


----------



## Campy-on-a-Trek (Mar 31, 2008)

C-40 has stated in previous threads that the*y will work* in spite of directions in the box.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Works fine here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

veloci1 said:


> I went to Totalcycling.com to finally order the 2009 Centaur Shifters and right before i order, i saw a note stating that the shifters will not work with the QS front Der. is this really the case?
> 
> C-40 i am sure you might have heard this. does that mean i will have to get a non QS front Der for the 2009 Shifters to work?
> Also, will the 2009 Centaur be able to shift 3/5 cogs at the time?



You will be able to shift multiple cogs again, in that regard the new Centaur shifters are like previous Record/Chorus.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*yes..*



Campy-on-a-Trek said:


> C-40 has stated in previous threads that the*y will work* in spite of directions in the box.



The only thing I would add is that the cable should be routed between the clamp bolt and the small metal tab behind the clamp bolt. I'm using a 2008 QS FD with no problem, with this cable routing.

The 2009 FD requires a different cable routing, with the cable running behind the tab, then over the clamp bolt. Campy instructions say nothing about either cable routing and it is easy to get it wrong. If the cable is routed between the tab and bolt, the lever arm will be too short and the FD will not work correctly.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Slightly off topic, but do all 2008 and 2009 Campy Centaur and Veloce use that Escape shifter?


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

ping771 said:


> Slightly off topic, but do all 2008 and 2009 Campy Centaur and Veloce use that Escape shifter?


It's been mentioned in this thread that none of the 2009 Ulta Shift (ie new style) levers use the Escape crap. Anything from 08 that is Centaur or below uses it though.


----------



## C50minus10 (Dec 20, 2008)

C-40 said:


> The only thing I would add is that the cable should be routed between the clamp bolt and the small metal tab behind the clamp bolt. I'm using a 2008 QS FD with no problem, with this cable routing.
> 
> The 2009 FD requires a different cable routing, with the cable running behind the tab, then over the clamp bolt. Campy instructions say nothing about either cable routing and it is easy to get it wrong. If the cable is routed between the tab and bolt, the lever arm will be too short and the FD will not work correctly.


C40 I've got the centaur 09 levers with the 08 QS group and I've got random some shifting issues I'm trying to correct. Here's the routing I have. Am I close?


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Works fine with my 08 centaur FD.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*C-40 Please clarify*

Your post above regarding proper FD cable routing on 09 setup.
If possible can you take picture of proper routing when using an 09 FD?
Thanks for your ongoing contributions.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*nope...*



C50minus10 said:


> C40 I've got the centaur 09 levers with the 08 QS group and I've got random some shifting issues I'm trying to correct. Here's the routing I have. Am I close?



The routing that you have pictured is the way I have my '09 11 speed FD setup, with the cable going over the back of the cable guide tab. It should be moved between that tab and the clamp bolt, producing a shorter lever arm, to use the '08 FD with the '09 shifters.


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

So I'm dense:blush2: 

Can someone post a pic of the appropriate cable routings for the two versions of FDs? Thank you!


----------



## xxxxx (Oct 31, 2008)

It looks like the centaur 2009 front derailleur is exactly same as the pre-QS derailleur from years past. Can anyone verify this...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

It probably is to some degree, however its not exactly the same as the older ones. 09's still work with both standard or compact cranks instead of there being two designs.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*???*



teleguy57 said:


> So I'm dense:blush2:
> 
> Can someone post a pic of the appropriate cable routings for the two versions of FDs? Thank you!


One of the routings is already shown. No need for another picture of that one. The only other way the cable can be routed is to loosen the clamp bolt enough that the cable can go between that small metal tab and clamp bolt, instead of over the back of the tab (as shown). Seems simple to me.


----------



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Does an 06 centuar fd need to be between the tab or behind*

I have an 06 Centaur non qs front derailer. If I get the new centaur shifters do I have to run the cables between the clamp bolt and the small metal tab behind the clamp bolt or do I run the cable behind the tab, then over the clamp bolt ?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no change...*

You should route the cable as you have it now. Most of the FDs seem to have a small groove, where the cable sits on top of the tab and then over the clamp bolt. The '08 FD seems to be the exception. The tab is very small and does not have a square inside corner for the cable to rest on. The routing that has been pictured is really kind of tough to do on the '08, but necessary with the '09.


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

*ok, mr. dense here...*

C-40, thanks for your patience (seriously). I think i get the behind the washer stuff (one option has the cable forward of the washer (toward the front end of the bike) and the other has it behind the washer (toward the rear end of the bike), correct? I was wondering if the cable for both options always goes on the inside (toward the frame) of the bolt itself vs the outside (toward the chainrings).


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no...*



teleguy57 said:


> C-40, thanks for your patience (seriously). I think i get the behind the washer stuff (one option has the cable forward of the washer (toward the front end of the bike) and the other has it behind the washer (toward the rear end of the bike), correct? I was wondering if the cable for both options always goes on the inside (toward the frame) of the bolt itself vs the outside (toward the chainrings).


The cable always goes in front of the washer, so the cable is between the washer and the black lever arm. If you look at the picture, the cable is on the left side of the small black tab on the lever arm. If should be on the right side of tab.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

should i use 2009 cables or the extra 2008 set will do using the 2009 Centaur? 

i just wnat to make sure this works well the first time aorond. also, i got a 2009 Super record Rear Der, i know there are no issues using it with the 2008 10 speed, but, this is also why i am asking about the cables.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*cables...*

You can't use the old shift cable housings with the 2009 shifters. The OD of the cable housing has been reduced from 4.4mm to 4.1mm and no ferrule is used where the housing fits tightly into the ergo body. The old housing won't go into the ergo body. The brake cable housings are still the same diameter.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

C-40 said:


> You can't use the old shift cable housings with the 2009 shifters. The OD of the cable housing has been reduced from 4.4mm to 4.1mm and no ferrule is used where the housing fits tightly into the ergo body. The old housing won't go into the ergo body. The brake cable housings are still the same diameter.


I guess a little bit of glass paper on old 4.4 mm cable will do the trick.


----------

